# Green kids



## moderan (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm looking for more information than I can get from Google and the various book-buying sites about the Green Children of Woolpit. If you could point my way to an actual book about them or containing real information about them, I would thank you kindly. Otherwise I'll have to make it all up.


----------



## Terry D (Nov 30, 2017)

I found this article by John Clark, but I don't know much about Clark. He could be a wack job. The article seems well annotated and doesn't appear, at first blush, to be sensationalized, but I only skimmed it. It's very long.

http://www.academia.edu/10089626/The_Green_Children_of_Woolpit


----------



## moderan (Nov 30, 2017)

That's a good 'un.


----------



## Terry D (Nov 30, 2017)

Good luck with the story.


----------



## Darren White (Dec 10, 2017)

Not sure if you are still looking for information, but I came across >> THIS ONE <<


----------

